# My new fursona!



## eversleep (Nov 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 18, 2011)

hmm.

I could go either way with this one, but it's at least a newer concept.

Honestly, if he's gay, just make him come out with it.


----------



## shteev (Nov 18, 2011)

In the picture he's got some, for lack of a better word, auras around his hands in the picture.
Can he, like, shoot lasers out his hands or something? 
Also, he secretly likes guys. Mmmm.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 18, 2011)

shteev said:


> Also, he secretly likes guys. Mmmm.



But he's not gay, though. :v

Also am I the only one who thinks of the concept of a gay ghost hilarious?


----------



## shteev (Nov 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> But he's not gay, though. :v
> 
> Also am I the only one who thinks of the concept of a gay ghost hilarious?



How so?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 18, 2011)

shteev said:


> How so?



I honestly don't know. It's one of those wierd things that like, just, happens. ._.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 18, 2011)

If you wanted to make a more original fursona, you blew it at the whole "Is all black, wears all black, red eyes, morbid appearance in general, revived from the dead, doesn't fit in, hates the sun, loves the dark, several silver piercings, questioning sexuality"...

You might get along well with this guy, though :v


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 18, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> If you wanted to make a more original fursona, you blew it at the whole "Is all black, wears all black, red eyes, morbid appearance in general, revived from the dead, doesn't fit in, hates the sun, loves the dark, several silver piercings, questioning sexuality"...
> 
> You might get along well with this guy, though :v


wow, i skipped that part.

ok i don't have sympathy for it anymore


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree with Tiger.

And... uhhh.... I honestly don't consider ghosts to be furries unles they are animal in nature... I mean, anthromorphs... and... uhmm.... 


Have fun with this.


----------



## Xeno (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm gonna agree with sparrowkin, could you really consider it a Fursona if it's not really an animal?


----------



## israfur (Nov 18, 2011)

It's not even a fursona. You pretty much made a mega-man bad guy, something along the lines.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 19, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> If you wanted to make a more original fursona, you blew it at the whole "Is all black, wears all black, red eyes, morbid appearance in general, revived from the dead, doesn't fit in, hates the sun, loves the dark, several silver piercings, questioning sexuality"...


Well I'll start off by saying I admit I was going through sort of a "goth" period when I made him. My dad goes through these too, lol. It's kinda normal, and some people will do things that reflect it, like make darker-themed artwork, etc. 

While making him, I was thinking, I don't want to make him colorful, since my current fursona was called a "sparkle fag anteater" for being too colorful, so I made him the opposite, barely any color variation at all. Honestly, at this point it seems like no matter what you do, you lose. Too colorful, and it's a sparkle-dog (or pony/brony). One solid color, either people bitch if it's like all blue because "THAT'S UNNATURAL!!" or all-black is "too overused/wannabe goth". Although with this case, there really is no unnatural. But anyway, the ONLY fursonas I've seen get universal praise on color scheme is a not-too-often used species with a slightly rare (but still natural) color scheme, like a special breed of cat or dog, or something. I don't know how albino fursonas are recieved. Common species like red foxes and gray wolves are panned for unoriginality, though.

The red eyes- I didn't like the look of dark colored eyes on him. I wanted a lighter color, I suppose I could change that, maybe to something more natural like blue or green or hazel etc. The rest of his color scheme I could also change, probably to gray if anything, maybe purplish? I don't know. Either something dull or dark- neon orange wouldn't work. And I guess gold piercings would be better? Copper? Bronze?

And personality-wise, I could change that. I didn't purposely make him seem like an emo misfit. But he's a ghost, and he's not Casper, so he's gonna have some traits like that. I meant to make him more gentleman-like than anything, and that clashes with most people. And I don't like having openly gay characters. I don't like openly gay people usually to begin with. There's no need for anyone to know that.

What I'm getting at is, if I changed the color scheme a bit, changed the personality, would you guys (and other furs) like him better? Or is he just a lost cause at this point? I really do want to make him better.

Also, to answer some other questions:
~A ghost is apparently not an animal species found in nature. But neither is a dragon, citra, centaur, etc.
~The "auras" around his hands are... actually, I don't know why I put those there. To show he's supernatural somehow? He can't shoot lazers or anything like that though.
~I've never watched/played/whatever Mega-Man. So I don't know what the bad guys look like.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 19, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Also, to answer some other questions:
> ~A ghost is apparently not an animal species found in nature. But neither is a dragon, citra, centaur, etc.
> ~The "auras" around his hands are... actually, I don't know why I put those there. To show he's supernatural somehow? He can't shoot lazers or anything like that though.
> ~I've never watched/played/whatever Mega-Man. So I don't know what the bad guys look like.



I knew you were going to say number 1... Dragon: giant LIZARD, Citra are FOX-like critters, Centaurs are half man and half HORSE. A ghost is not an animal nor does it have animal-like traits.

The auras look crappy IMHO.

Mega-Man is a very generic superhero cartoon. Your character is a generic super-villain-like ghost and not a furry at all.

If this is your attempt at dodging picking a species, then you have failed miserably.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 19, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> I knew you were going to say number 1... Dragon: giant LIZARD, Citra are FOX-like critters, Centaurs are half man and half HORSE. A ghost is not an animal nor does it have animal-like traits.
> 
> The auras look crappy IMHO.
> 
> ...


Ok, I understand that, but there ARE people with xenomorph/alien fursonas.

I have no retaliation for that, I'm not an artist, and I don't even remember why I put them there.

I didn't realize he was generic-looking. My bad. :c

Now, can someone actually answer the other part of my post and tell me how I can make him better?


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 19, 2011)

To make him better you would have to do a complete overhaul, so I suggest scrapping him and starting over.


----------



## Sar (Nov 19, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> I agree with Tiger.
> 
> And... uhhh.... I honestly don't consider ghosts to be furries unles they are animal in nature...


What about if they were once furries and they got killed? :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 19, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> What about if they were once furries *and they got killed*? :V



I think that answers the question.  Like Sparrowkin said:  "...unless they are animal in nature."


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 19, 2011)

eversleep said:


> While making him, I was thinking, I don't want to make him colorful, since my current fursona was called a "sparkle fag anteater" for being too colorful, so I made him the opposite, barely any color variation at all. Honestly, at this point it seems like no matter what you do, you lose. Too colorful, and it's a sparkle-dog (or pony/brony). One solid color, either people bitch if it's like all blue because "THAT'S UNNATURAL!!" or all-black is "too overused/wannabe goth". Although with this case, there really is no unnatural. But anyway, the ONLY fursonas I've seen get universal praise on color scheme is a not-too-often used species with a slightly rare (but still natural) color scheme, like a special breed of cat or dog, or something. I don't know how albino fursonas are recieved. Common species like red foxes and gray wolves are panned for unoriginality, though.


Dude, you have this weird thing where you either aren't listening to people at all, or you're taking them waaaay too seriously. Just, let it go. So someone called your current guy a sparklefag anteater--who cares? Especially if it's objectively not a sparkle. It's your fursona. _Personally_, if it was _me,_ I would make him an anteater with mostly natural coloration, and maybe a few unnatural markings in colors that I really liked, but that's _me._ It's _your_ fursona. Now that doesn't mean you should never ever accept criticism, it is good to give a fair ear to criticism, but you don't have to lose yourself in it. You can take some of it and reject some of it. 

Now, about this ghost guy. If you want a ghost self-symbol, fuckin' go for it. I think it's got potential, needs a little work but it could be pretty cool. It's just a _persona_ instead of a fursona, dig? Or, hey, go the middle road: Ghost anteater. You could even says it's got an ethereal blue-green glow. _Antsolutely delicious._


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

Enjoy my presence


----------

